# Alabama losing to Louisiana-Monroe...



## Arrow3 (Nov 17, 2007)

21-14 with just 2 minutes to go..


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Its a final now.....Hmmmm.......


----------



## Buck (Nov 17, 2007)

Ohhh My, that's gotta hurt...


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 17, 2007)

Just growing pains. Everyone's gotta have them..


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 17, 2007)

*Growing Pains???*

Man, losing to LM is more like a knee replacement.   LOL

Should be a fun game next week



War Eagle!!!!!


----------



## Crimson (Nov 17, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Just growing pains. Everyone's gotta have them..



There is no excuse to lose to a school like that.  Period.  Our players have up and quit again.  I can't wait for our freshman and new recruits to hurry up and get some playing time.  This group sucks.  

I love Alabama and this hurts, but JPW has got to go.  The same goes for Prince Hall, he was spouting off about how he almost transferred and he is home sick, blah, blah, blah.  Get rid of him and put McClain in.  I never expected a miracle season, but I didn't think we loose like this.

This makes me want to vomit.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 17, 2007)

*I hope they closed all*

the drinking establishments in Alabama.  Talk about a state-wide suicide watch.

About as bad as when the Yankee cavalry burned down the school in '65.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 17, 2007)

Surely not, Bama is in the SEC.


----------



## gordoshawt (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow 

Go Dawgs


----------



## FishFanatic (Nov 17, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> Surely not, Bama is in the SEC.



WHAT!!!!!  Alabama is in the SEC?  Well, the only way to explain this loss is........Louisiana Monroe must have one heck of a football team!


----------



## Death_From_Above (Nov 17, 2007)

gordoshawt said:


> Wow
> 
> Go Dawgs



What do the dawgs have to do with the Alabama game?


----------



## bullgator (Nov 17, 2007)

That's embarrassing for the SEC !!!


----------



## Bownly (Nov 17, 2007)

So much for SEC football. Parity does not equal dominance.  Didn't UA play a good game with LSU?  That's what I thought...............and then loose to who?  Who is ULM?  Theres to much mickey mouse playing with Div II teams to be called "dominant".


----------



## gordoshawt (Nov 17, 2007)

Death_From_Above said:


> What do the dawgs have to do with the Alabama game?



Nothing

Go Dawgs


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 18, 2007)

gordoshawt said:


> Wow
> 
> Go Dawgs


 
Careful, I wouldn't want to have to pull for the Vols....


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I am embarrassed for Bammer and the SEC....ouch!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought you SEC fans would be proud of me for leaving this one alone.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 25, 2007)

I guess by no responses to my previous post, you SEC fans want to leave it alone as well. 

I don't blame you.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 25, 2007)

Bownly said:


> So much for SEC football. Parity does not equal dominance. Didn't UA play a good game with LSU? That's what I thought...............and then loose to who? Who is ULM? Theres to much mickey mouse playing with Div II teams to be called "dominant".


 
ULM Warhawks http://www.ulm.edu/

The school is a member of the Sun Belt Conference in Division I-A, not Division II.  They whipped the 'Bama boys so show them some respect.  The SunBelt is the same conference that Troy plays in.

They were formerly called the Indians, but the NCAA sitting in INDIANapolis, INDIANa decided they had to change their mascot a few years ago because it was racially offensive.

ULM produced Bubby Brister, who has two Super Bowl rings when he was Elway's backup in Denver, Doug Peterson has one Super Bowl ring from his days as Brett Favre's backup, Stan Humphries QBed San Diego into the Super Bowl and also won a NCAA I-AA football championship in 1987 when the school was called Northeast Louisiana University.  Chicago's starting safety last year in the Super Bowl - Harris - also played at ULM.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I thought you Bama fans would be proud of me for leaving this one alone.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



snookie was a thug 8 yrs ago.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> snookie was a thug 8 yrs ago.




 8 yrs ago was a rough time in my Buckeye life!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 11, 2015)

I miss Boudreaux,...not enough tigers around these days


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2015)

I miss the NCAA when they had the power.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2015)

Wait, Bama lost to ULM?????


Bama???? 



I would love to have a conversation with Phyllis about ULM.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 11, 2015)

3 National Titles later.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I miss Boudreaux,...not enough tigers around these days



yep. unfortunate that they wont post here anymore. think the bama domination caused them to runoff.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 11, 2015)

Go ulm ,whip the gumps again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 3 National Titles later.....



yep. 1980


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. 1980



And zero losses to cupcakes.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 12, 2015)

riprap said:


> And zero losses to cupcakes.



Lol... Hang y'all's hat on that??...

And that's why GA is fine with being mediocre


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 16, 2015)

Daily Bamasux


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol... Hang y'all's hat on that??...
> 
> And that's why GA is fine with being mediocre



Better than being embarrassed.


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2015)

SEC West


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2015)

Alabama now Arkansas


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 16, 2015)

Are you saying UGA has not been embarrassed over the last 12 years?


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Are you saying UGA has not been embarrassed over the last 12 years?



Not by a school from a lower division. Sure we've lost plenty of games we should have won, but schools like ULM are put on the schedule for guaranteed wins and money for their school.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> Better than being embarrassed.



Lol


I'll take an embarrassment every 3rd or more national championship's

Of course though, I can understand you having zero knowledge of a championship


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> I'll take an embarrassment every 3rd or more national championship's
> ...



hes really bitter about bamas success


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hes really bitter about bamas success



No Doubt


----------



## riprap (Sep 17, 2015)

Ulm!??!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2015)

daily nolesux.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux.



See post #41


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2015)

We've landed on the moon!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> We've landed on the moon!!!!!!!



Seems like the two events happened about the same time, don't it?
8 years was a long time ago.


----------

